# Foxed Up Beyond All Recognition - A New Album by greatFox



## greatfoxmusic (May 12, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm proud to share my new album called "Foxed Up Beyond All Recognition"!  It's mainly in a retro 80's new wave and pop style.  Search for the title on any music streaming site or music vendor, including Bandcamp, Spotify, Play, and pretty much everywhere else you can think of.  Let me know if you dig it and stay foxy!  Cover art by Blake Fox of Blake Arts.







__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgreatfox-2%2Fsets%2Ff-o-x-b-a-r-foxed-up-beyond
♫ Foxed up Beyond All Recognition - Greatfox. Listen @cdbaby
https://play.google.com/store/music...ll_Recognition?id=Bpghsy3eoq7dur4gi76jpj2jdpq

Thanks guys!


----------

